# I just got a Blue Yonder



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

My question is what rod do I pair it up with? Will this reel go well with a 12ft heaver or should I get something lighter.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Since you don't have a rod for*

it, give it to me. 

I would go lite with it.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ant....1267, 1502,1508 or on the conservative end, 9-12ft Tica, 12ft OM lite. Tighten the spool tensioner ( knob by the handle, and make your adjustments on the oppisite side knob).

I have spooled mine with 15 and 17lbs suffix tri, and both do the job.

Does you Blue Yonder have the metal/carbon drag washers?...if you don't..you might want to check into getting the drag upgrade.

You will learn to love that reel..a lil tempermental at 1st, but settles down, once you dial it in.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I have had mine on two rods one was the 10FT Diawa Sealine-X and the current rod is the OM 10FT rated 1-4. These have worked well for me.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*blue yonder?*

I am not familar with these reels, who makes them?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Ant....1267, 1502,1508 or on the conservative end, 9-12ft Tica, 12ft OM lite. Tighten the spool tensioner ( knob by the handle, and make your adjustments on the oppisite side knob).
> 
> I have spooled mine with 15 and 17lbs suffix tri, and both do the job.
> 
> ...


What Nserch4Drum said. Get the drag washers, power handle and retool the gearing ratio and you should be set. 

The Blue Yonder works well with all those rods mentioned. I love the RS-1267. The real limitation comes in spool line capacity. You may want to think about adding (as backing) about 100 yds or power pro in the 15 or 20 # test (same diameter as 4 or 6 # mono) and then add your 17 # Sufix on top. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*ABU makes*



chilehead2 said:


> I am not familar with these reels, who makes them?


these reel, made in Sweden.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

I currently have mine on a 12' Okuma Solaris tossing 4oz. and small bait. Perfect match for me. As far as adjustments the knob at the handle is for centering the spool the knob on the left is to adj. the spool to a slight knock set the dial in alighment with the arrow and donot turn knob more than one revolution from there,cast it a few times increase from zero a little at a time. Most Blues come pre-set out of the box.Also do a search on sites for reel tuning. You have what I feel to be one of the best reels for distance next to a 525 on the market. Just tune it to your usage.


----------



## Mark Lindsey (Jun 28, 2005)

Best little reel you will ever have. I have casted mine on 12 ft. heavers and on 9 ft. bait rods. I have mine spooled with 15 lb. test with 40 lb. shock. I have thrown as little as 3 ozs. and as much as 10 ozs. Once you tune it in it will handle most situations.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

My friend Log Dog just put his on a Stellar Lite 10' 2piece 2-5oz 12-25lb. I think the combo is sweet.


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

Lipyourown said:


> My friend Log Dog just put his on a Stellar Lite 10' 2piece 2-5oz 12-25lb. I think the combo is sweet.


Why you tellin people my business Drip Lip.

JK


----------

